# Eclipse Class SalaryCalculator



## babuschka (3. Nov 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem. Bitte hilf mir jemand!
Ich habe Aufgabe:
1.10 (H) Lohnrechner 
Ihre Aufgabe ist es zu einem gegebenen Brutto-Lohn die gesetzlichen Abz¨uge und das resultierende
Netto-Einkommen zu berechnen. Erweitern Sie dazu die Funktion computeNetWages in der Klasse
SalaryCalculator.
Vereinfachend werden die gesetzlichen Betr¨age und Abgaben wie folgt angenommen:
• Grundfreibetrag1 pro Jahr: e 7834,-
1Der Grundfreibetrag ist ein der Teil des Einkommens auf den keine Steuer erhoben wird. Da Kontrollstrukturen wie
“if” noch nicht bekannt sind, soll vereinfachend angenommen werden, dass der Funktion nur Einkommen ¨uber
der Freibetragsgrenze ¨ubergeben werden.
4
• Prozentual vom Brutto-Lohn (Arbeitnehmeranteil):
– Krankenversicherung: 7,9 %
– Rentenversicherung: 9,95 %
– Arbeitslosenversicherung: 1,4 %
– Pflegeversicherung: 1,225 %
• Prozentual vom zu versteuernden Einkommen (Brutto-Lohn − Freibetrag):
– Lohnsteuer: 14 %
• Prozentual von der Lohnsteuer:
– Solidarit¨atszuschlag: 3,75 %
– Kirchensteuer: 8 %
Die Funktion soll basierend auf dem gegebenen Brutto-Monatslohn (grossWagesPerMonth) folgende
Betr¨age berechnen und ausgeben:
(a) Lohn mit und ohne Freibetrag:
- Brutto-Monatslohn
- Freibetrag
- Zu versteuerndes Einkommen
(b) Sozialabgaben:
- Krankenversicherung
- Rentenversicherung
- Arbeitslosenversicherung
- Pflegeversicherung
- Summe dieser Sozialabgaben
(c) Steuern:
- Lohnsteuer
- Solidarit¨atszuschlag
- Kirchensteuer
- Summe dieser Steuern
(d) Netto-Lohn (= Brutto-Lohn − Sozialabgaben − Steuern)
(e) Prozentualer Anteil der Abgaben
Abschließend soll der berechnete Netto-Lohn von der Funktion zur¨uckgegeben werden.
Hinweise:
• Verwenden Sie f¨ur die Berechnung ausschließlich den Datentyp double und achten Sie genau
darauf auf welche Betr¨age die Abgaben angewendet werden.
5
• Rufen Sie die Methode in der main-Methode auf um die Richtigkeit der Ausgabe zu testen.
F¨ur ein Einkommen von e 1000,- sollten die Summe der Sozialabgaben e 204,75, die Steuern
e 54,31 und der Nettolohn folglich e 740,94 betragen. Der prozentuale Anteil aller Abgaben
im Verh¨altnis zum Bruttolohn betr¨agt entsprechend 25,9 %.
In Eclipse muss ich die Werte deklarieren und entsprechend berechnen. Wie soll ich es machen?
package de.tum.ws2009.grprog.uebungsblatt01;

public class SalaryCalculator {

	/**
	 * This method computes the salary after tax per month.
	 * 
	 * @param grossWagesPerMonth
	 *            Salary before tax per month.
	 * @return Salary after tax per month.
	 */
	public static double computeNetWages(double grossWagesPerMonth) {
		// TODO
		return 0.0;
}

	public static void main(String args[]) {
		// TODO
	System.out.println("S  ")	
	}
}
Danke


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2009)

Was bezahlst du?



> Da Kontrollstrukturen wie
> “if” noch nicht bekannt sind,


wft ihr habt noch nicht mal if gelernt.. und du lässt dir jetzt schon deine aufgaben schreiben....??


----------



## Landei (4. Nov 2009)

Dir wird hier kaum jemand einfach so (ohne pekuniäre Kompensation) das komplette Problem lösen. Du kannst deine Chance auf Hilfe wesentlich erhöhen, indem du zeigst, was du schon versucht hast (selbst wenn es nicht funktioniert), und indem du konkrete Fragen stellst. [java] Tags und formatierter Code sollen auch helfen.

Momentan kann ich dir nur raten, die Aufgabenstellung nochmal durchzulesen und zu versuchen, dir einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen. Schreib dir die Lösung in Pseudocode auf, und "verstecke" die Detailprobleme erst mal in einer groben Beschreibung (Top-Down-Design). Versuche dann, "vernünftige" Teilschritte abzuleiten. Lass dich nicht vom Umfang der Aufgabe abschrecken - es ist zwar viel Text, aber alles relativ einfach.


----------



## Unregistriert (4. Nov 2009)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Dir wird hier kaum jemand einfach so (ohne pekuniäre Kompensation) das komplette Problem lösen. Du kannst deine Chance auf Hilfe wesentlich erhöhen, indem du zeigst, was du schon versucht hast (selbst wenn es nicht funktioniert), und indem du konkrete Fragen stellst. [java] Tags und formatierter Code sollen auch helfen.
> 
> Momentan kann ich dir nur raten, die Aufgabenstellung nochmal durchzulesen und zu versuchen, dir einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen. Schreib dir die Lösung in Pseudocode auf, und "verstecke" die Detailprobleme erst mal in einer groben Beschreibung (Top-Down-Design). Versuche dann, "vernünftige" Teilschritte abzuleiten. Lass dich nicht vom Umfang der Aufgabe abschrecken - es ist zwar viel Text, aber alles relativ einfach.



Das ist aber meine erste Aufgabe, die ich bekommen habe. Und man hat uns gar nichts dazu erklärt, wie wir die Aufgabe machen müssen.


----------

